# Hijacked



## Baker (28/8/17)

Hi guys

So after really enjoying Vapecon last year and looking forward to flying up again this year, this happened...



I was hijacked in the week, and they got two full vape setups as well. Unfortunately it led to such a hectic week that not only could I not fly up, I also couldn't keep up to date with whichever vendors may have been having online specials.

For now I'd just like to find out if there are any vendors running any crazy specials, I think I'd mainly like to replace one of the mods because they were my only two high powered mods. I have a few other tanks that I can use. First prize would be a good deal on a minikin boost, the black with red splatter, and two Sony VTC 5s.

Thanks


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

Baker said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So after really enjoying Vapecon last year and looking forward to flying up again this year, this happened...
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear about this @Baker 
I'm glad you are ok (at least I assume you are).

Vape Industry has an extended sale:
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/vapecon-madness-1
Haven't had a chance the check what is on it yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/17)

So sorry to hear about this @Baker 

It may not be substantial but we do have a few things left after Vapecon that can be found here:

http://vapeguy.co.za/index.php?route=product/special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/8/17)

Eina! 

Sorry to hear about the hijacking incident. Hoping you're recovering from your injuries 

I'm sending you a pm shortly

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (28/8/17)

Thanks guys, yeah I'm ok, few pistol whips and a few stitches but I guess my head is harder than I thought 

Just my hand is still quite painful, they slammed the door closed, and I mean CLOSED on it. I had to lift the handle to open and take it out.

Anyway thanks for the links, I'll check those out...


----------



## Stosta (29/8/17)

Ouch!

Check out Atomix too, they were cool enough to extend their sale!

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/vapecon-2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

